# Reformed Bible curriculum for Kids



## MarquezsDg

My kids are 14,9 and 6. They are not homeschooled but I was looking to see if anyone knows where I could get a good Reformed B.C for them. I do the cathechism with them but just wanted to see if there was anything out there like that. thanks


----------



## jwithnell

I've used works from the Reformed Free Publishing Association. Such as Suffer Little Children. I like the pace and the emphasis on map work. I believe we used some of their materials with the older kids, but can't remember for sure which books went with which publisher.


----------



## Dearly Bought

The Herein Is Love "children's commentaries" consist of complete lessons with teacher's guides for multiple books of the OT thus far.


----------



## Jack K

Dearly Bought said:


> The Herein Is Love "children's commentaries" consist of complete lessons with teacher's guides for multiple books of the OT thus far.



I agree those are quite good, though you may have a hard time fitting them to the wide age range of your kids.

Also consider Sunday School curricula. You get a lot of choice and many age ranges, and you don't have to be a church to order it. I'd take a look at two sources:

- Children Desiring God. It is not 100% Reformed on all issues but is strongly Calvinistic and consistently Reformed-friendly. These folks have been writing curricula for many years now and have gotten quite good at it.

- Great Commission Publications. This is solidly Reformed but with a strong Presbyterian bent, which is something for you to be aware of as a Baptist. Both the theological content and the creative presentation is excellent. This material engages kids with good stuff.

These are the two sources I know of for Reformed-ish stuff specifically designed to teach kids that offer both a measure of theological rigor and a creative, interesting teaching presentation. Most other resources are lacking for one or the other.

One more thought... Have you gone through Bruse Ware's _Big Truths for Young Hearts_ with your kids? It's theology written from a dad to his kids.


----------



## MarquezsDg

grat! As always i really apprecitate it. God bless.


----------

